# Has anyone used a wireless AV Sender?



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have seen inexpensive AV senders for sale that include IR transmitters. This would be an easy setup for me for a zone 2 system but I was hoping someone would post their experience with one of these as to sound and picture quality and range.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

ned23 said:


> I have seen inexpensive AV senders for sale that include IR transmitters. This would be an easy setup for me for a zone 2 system but I was hoping someone would post their experience with one of these as to sound and picture quality and range.


I tried a couple different ones several years ago (900 MHz, I think), and they were *terrible*. It sounded like a great idea, but the quality was so bad, even within sight of the transmitter, that I ended up returning them. Perhaps I had something else in my house throwing noise on that frequency and you'd have more luck.

I believe the ones that I tried were from Radio Shack, and did also include IR support.

Rob


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Agreed, the Leap Frog and others of their type from a few years ago absolutely sucked. I haven't tried one since.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I've got X10 2.6Ghz wireless A/V transmitters that work OK until you run the microwave or access your wireless home network (using the same frequency range). Any wireless is prone to interference. Blue Tooth has some potential and I'm using a few bluetooth devices for stereo audio, keyboard and mouse transmission. I don't know if anyone is using bluetooth for video transmission, but it mght offer some error checking and greater reliablity. 

From another point of view, I do access and stream DVDs over my home network. One PC in my basement is hooked up to an HDTV, and it uses my wireless network to read DVDs off my upstairs server and play them on that HDTV. I suspect the digital data path is the key to reliablity.


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! The x10 unit was one of the av senders I was looking at. I want it more for audio than video. If there are only intermitent problems but usually it works ok I might give it a try. It would be great to have access to my music from my two cd changers to different parts of my home with multiple receivers.

How is the range on these units? I need about 50 feet through some walls or floors. I have also seen some 5.8hz senders fo few dollars more. I dont know if those would be any better.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

They are ok to use, as long as you are not overly concerned with quality. When purchasing, get one thats on a frequency you don't currently use. Like 5.8 would be a bad choice if you had a 5.8 phone system or used wireless A. Good luck.


----------

